# Berlin Strings Violins 1 Instrument Articulations



## zqekd (Dec 1, 2021)

I'm a huge Staffpad fan but find the documentation regarding instruments a little lacking.

In an effort to get a better handle on Staffpad instruments, I used my programming chops and pulled together a bit of code to read Staffpad instrument files and tell me more about them.

Here is an example from my notes for Berlin Strings Violins 1:

ARTICULATION FILE - Instrument sound file
DURATION/DYNAMICS/INTERVAL - Three values seperated by "/", control based on duration/dynamics/interval
ARTICULATIONS - Toolbar articulations required to use related Instrument sound file (Sustain is typical default)
Text - Text required to use related Instrument sound file
Extra - Set of extra options that show up for this instrument in the drop down toolbar
Note Symbols - Symbols like "X" indicate special note symbols required to use the related Instrument sound file

Example usage:
To play ""Berlin Strings Violins 1 Flageolet Staccato" use both Harmonics and Staccato markings
To play "Berlin Strings Violins 1 Pizzicato Percussion" use Text (Pizzicato or Bartok or pizzicato) and X note symbol

Berlin Strings/Berlin Strings Violins 1
ARTICULATION FILE: Berlin Strings Violins 1 Blurred Sustain - DURATION/DYNAMICS/INTERVAL: 1ms|100ms// - ARTICULATIONS: Sustain (Default) [Extra: Bow, Mute, OpenHarmonic]
ARTICULATION FILE: Berlin Strings Violins 1 Col Legno - ARTICULATIONS: Text (Col Legno, col legno battuto, col leg) [Extra: Bow, Mute, OpenHarmonic]
ARTICULATION FILE: Berlin Strings Violins 1 Flageolet Staccato - ARTICULATIONS: Harmonics and Staccato [Extra: Bow, Mute, OpenHarmonic]
ARTICULATION FILE: Berlin Strings Violins 1 Flageolet Sustain - ARTICULATIONS: Harmonics [Extra: Bow, Mute, OpenHarmonic]
ARTICULATION FILE: Berlin Strings Violins 1 Flageolet Tremolo - ARTICULATIONS: Harmonics and Tremolo3 [Extra: Bow, Mute, OpenHarmonic]
ARTICULATION FILE: Berlin Strings Violins 1 Half Trills - ARTICULATIONS: Halftrill [Extra: Bow, Mute, OpenHarmonic]
ARTICULATION FILE: Berlin Strings Violins 1 Legato Control - ARTICULATIONS: Sustain (Default) [Extra: Bow, Mute, OpenHarmonic]
ARTICULATION FILE: Berlin Strings Violins 1 Legato Control Accent Attack - ARTICULATIONS: Accent [Extra: Bow, Mute, OpenHarmonic]
ARTICULATION FILE: Berlin Strings Violins 1 Legato Control Soft Attack - DURATION/DYNAMICS/INTERVAL: 3000ms|10000ms/0|32/ - ARTICULATIONS: [Extra: Bow, Mute, OpenHarmonic]
ARTICULATION FILE: Berlin Strings Violins 1 Marcato - ARTICULATIONS: Marcato [Extra: Bow, Mute, OpenHarmonic]
ARTICULATION FILE: Berlin Strings Violins 1 Pizzicato - ARTICULATIONS: Text (Pizzicato, Pizz) [Extra: Bow, Mute, OpenHarmonic]
ARTICULATION FILE: Berlin Strings Violins 1 Pizzicato Percussion - ARTICULATIONS: Text (Pizzicato, Bartok pizzicato) and X [Extra: Bow, Mute, OpenHarmonic]
ARTICULATION FILE: Berlin Strings Violins 1 Pizzicato Tremolo - ARTICULATIONS: Text (Pizzicato) and Tremolo3 [Extra: Bow, Mute, OpenHarmonic]
ARTICULATION FILE: Berlin Strings Violins 1 Portato Long - ARTICULATIONS: Portato [Extra: Bow, Mute, OpenHarmonic]
ARTICULATION FILE: Berlin Strings Violins 1 Portato Short - DURATION/DYNAMICS/INTERVAL: 1ms|500ms// - ARTICULATIONS: Portato [Extra: Bow, Mute, OpenHarmonic]
ARTICULATION FILE: Berlin Strings Violins 1 Spiccatissimo - ARTICULATIONS: Staccatissimo [Extra: Bow, Mute, OpenHarmonic]
ARTICULATION FILE: Berlin Strings Violins 1 Spiccato - ARTICULATIONS: Staccato and Tremolo3 [Extra: Bow, Mute, OpenHarmonic]
ARTICULATION FILE: Berlin Strings Violins 1 Spiccato - ARTICULATIONS: Staccato_Faster [Extra: Bow, Mute, OpenHarmonic]
ARTICULATION FILE: Berlin Strings Violins 1 Spiccato - ARTICULATIONS: Tremolo2 [Extra: Bow, Mute, OpenHarmonic]
ARTICULATION FILE: Berlin Strings Violins 1 Staccato - ARTICULATIONS: Staccato [Extra: Bow, Mute, OpenHarmonic]
ARTICULATION FILE: Berlin Strings Violins 1 Staccato - ARTICULATIONS: Staccato and Tremolo1 [Extra: Bow, Mute, OpenHarmonic]
ARTICULATION FILE: Berlin Strings Violins 1 Staccato - ARTICULATIONS: Staccato and Tremolo2 [Extra: Bow, Mute, OpenHarmonic]
ARTICULATION FILE: Berlin Strings Violins 1 Staccato - ARTICULATIONS: Tremolo1 [Extra: Bow, Mute, OpenHarmonic]
ARTICULATION FILE: Berlin Strings Violins 1 Staccato - DURATION/DYNAMICS/INTERVAL: 1ms|350ms// - ARTICULATIONS: Accent [Extra: Bow, Mute, OpenHarmonic]
ARTICULATION FILE: Berlin Strings Violins 1 Staccato Blurred - ARTICULATIONS: Staccato_Fastest [Extra: Bow, Mute, OpenHarmonic]
ARTICULATION FILE: Berlin Strings Violins 1 Sustain Immediate Non Vib - ARTICULATIONS: Text (Non vibrato, senza vibrato, no vibrato, nonvib) [Extra: Bow, Mute, OpenHarmonic]
ARTICULATION FILE: Berlin Strings Violins 1 Sustain Soft Non Vib - DURATION/DYNAMICS/INTERVAL: 3000ms|10000ms/0|32/ - ARTICULATIONS: Text (Non vibrato, senza vibrato, no vibrato, nonvib) [Extra: Bow, Mute, OpenHarmonic]
ARTICULATION FILE: Berlin Strings Violins 1 Tremolo - ARTICULATIONS: Staccato and Tremolo3 [Extra: Bow, Mute, OpenHarmonic]
ARTICULATION FILE: Berlin Strings Violins 1 Tremolo - ARTICULATIONS: Tremolo3 [Extra: Bow, Mute, OpenHarmonic]
ARTICULATION FILE: Berlin Strings Violins 1 Tremolo - ARTICULATIONS: Twonotetremolo [Extra: Bow, Mute, OpenHarmonic]
ARTICULATION FILE: Berlin Strings Violins 1 Tremolo Accent - ARTICULATIONS: Accent and Tremolo3 [Extra: Bow, Mute, OpenHarmonic]
ARTICULATION FILE: Berlin Strings Violins 1 Whole Trills - ARTICULATIONS: Wholetrill [Extra: Bow, Mute, OpenHarmonic]


----------



## Kanter (Dec 1, 2021)

Thanks! IIRC, there was a thread about articulation xml files at some point, maybe a year ago?
anyway, is this a potential hacking project?


----------



## zqekd (Dec 1, 2021)

Not sure about it being a potential hacking project.

However, while sourced from the articulation xml files they aren't exactly the most intuitive things to reference when composing a score. My goal was to have some simple notes that I could quickly refer to when composing.


----------



## Kanter (Dec 1, 2021)

I figured as much, thank you for sharing.


----------

